# Audi TT LED Taillights and Reverse (Error Free)



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

So I have been experimenting lately on different LEDs and I have finally cracked it with our vehicles.

I have very dark tinted Tails on my car and light output is still legal but the brightness was never to my liking.

I enjoy hiding the lamp and design until my lights turn on.

I have before and after pictures. Filament on the left and LED on the right.

The bulbs used are 80w Cree LED bulbs.

I have tried every error free bulb and none of them work.

So I decided, if I am going to wire in Resistors why not go for the best and the brightest.










This is only a 25w model. Which is 200% brighter than filament. The 80w model is 330% brighter at 600 lumens.

With parking lights only.

The LEFT side is Filament the RIGHT side is LED




















Brakes Only





















As you can see there is a massive difference in light output. The light actually is extremely bright even with the dark smoke over the tail lamps. So much brighter in fact that it gives off slightly more light than the originals without tint.

Here is Reverse


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Looking bright and a nice upgrade!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks Miro. I will be making a how to for doing LED lights.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm very interested in your how-to. This especially appeals to me for improving the brightness of the reverse lights. I back into my garage every evening, and not having a bright reverse makes this a bit nerve racking.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Good work Gabe! Happy to help with the picture taking and DIY write up. Of course that means we'll be using my car as the subject! Score!:beer:


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Hahah nice Mike! When you do all the big stuff the little things are left to bother us. What an expensive addiction we have lol  I officially have all of my lights converted to LED. The reverse and brake lights require resistors while the turn signals did not with the 50w cree led bulbs. Overall very satisfied and they look amazing.

In total costs were $30 per pair. $150 for the bulbs and $15 for the resistors.

Makes me want to pull the dark smoke film off to blind the world hahah.

I actually might release my own resistor harnesses. To make it plug and play for people.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> I actually might release my own resistor harnesses. To make it plug and play for people.


Dibs! Take my money! Lol

and thanks for all your help already!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

You need an Error free 50w or Higher cree led bulb for the front. 


You need 6 resistors total. With high temperature electrical tape. 10w 20ohm ceramic resistors or wire wrapped.

Use a soldering gun and side strippers or a soldering gun and wire taps. (Preferably solder) Which can be found at any auto store. Extend one Black wire off of the BROWN wire. That is your common ground one side of all of your resistors will go to that wire. 

Attach a black wire to every resistor on one side with a solder gun. Now attach a red wire to every resistor. Now you have your positive and negative wires. Tap in to the wires mentioned below. With wire taps or by splicing the wires open or even by cutting the wires and wrapping all 3 wires together one red wire from the resistor to one wire in the circuit. 

The black will go to the common ground wire that you have extended off of the Brown ground.

When colors are said below remember that the first color is the dominant color. For example if I had a Gray Red wire that wire would be mostly gray with one red stripe.



Gray Black Wire and White Wire for brakes. 10w 20ohm resistor on each wire. Brown Wire is ground.

Black Blue wire for reverse.

White Gray wire, Gray Red Wire for Turn signals (just incase you need to put resistors on them)

Individually wrap every resistor with the high temperature tape or vinyl tape. These do get hot but not hot enough to melt the tape. Tested the brakes for 10 minutes straight and the tape did not melt. Afterwards wrap the harness nicely in the tape and reinstall your lights


Bulbs to use.

80w 1156 cree led red (brakes)4

50w cree led red 921 jdm astar (turn signals)4

50w cree led white 921 jdm astar (reverse)2

Error Free Amber 7507 Cree LED BMW (front turn signal) 2

(Search these bulbs on ebay)

Do not get any error free bulbs for the back.

Hope this helps!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Good luck guys post your results in this page!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Without smoked lenses, would it make sense to drop the wattage down one step each for the rear turn and brake lights? Also, what do you think about going to 80w LED's for the reverse lights, assuming they are available? 

I have fairly dark window tint, not stupid dark but dark. Backing up is a guess at night unless I roll down the windows. 

Thank you


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

I could not get 50w bulbs to work since they only draw a true 8-10watts the 10w 20ohm resistor was not strong enough.

But remember you still want the ability to detect if a bulb is out so I only recommend 80w cree bulbs with 10w resistors that gives a total of 22-25w draw. Just enough to think the bulbs are still there and functional. If the bulbs go out with time it will be able to tell you they are out. If you go with a stronger resistor it will not.


A 50w reverse is more than enough. But if you can find an 80 or 100w more power to you. Those bulbs would not require a resistor because they draw a true 12-15watts a regular 921 draws 16w so anything over 10w would not trip the system.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Woot! I am error free with LEDs all around now! Thanks for doing the leg work.


----------



## Aimstylus (May 21, 2009)

subscribed for later, thanks for sharing


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

So these resisters are essentially wired in parallel before the plug?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Blaylock1988 said:


> So these resisters are essentially wired in parallel before the plug?


Not quite. One side goes to the power side and one to ground. You can solder or use wire taps.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

I took apart my tails yesterday, the tree inside looks easy and ready to solder. Are there any other resisters I can use that are smaller than those big ceramic ones? I would really like to just solder it right on the exposed rails, but just worried about the size of them.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

I wouldn't solder them to the rails. It will warp or possibly melt the housing


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought 2 sets of Genesi 80W Cree bulbs with amazon prime. They don't cause any error codes without resistors! Although they are not the best quality, one pack worked great, the other both bulbs were dead. Replacement will be in tomorrow.

The bulbs are so bright they almost look pink in the housing. Is there any need for me to add a resistor if I have no error codes? The dead bulbs still showed errors appropriately.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Drive it for awhile 80w bulbs take time to show errors. If they never show one then you are golden. I used all types and some threw the code after a long light some threw a code every other drive.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

I've gone on multiple drives and a couple hours of driving an no error codes. I think the ones I got are safe with no resistors!

GMPCompetition, did you use Vag-Com and disable "cold diagnostic of brake lights"? I also disabled that, maybe thats what helped. I didn't see you mention it in the thread unless I missed that.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

I did not mess with any vag come settings so that might have done the trick or the bulbs you have are safe which in any case is awesome!


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Just to follow up, the Genesi bulbs ended up being really poor quality, 3 out of 6 that I bought were defective.

I switched to some really nice bulbs from SuberBrightLEDs, they state the are error free but even with the bulb error diagnostic turned off in Vag-Com it still caused errors.

Right now I'm purchasing reverse bulbs and turn signal bulbs and will test them to see how many more resistors I need to get.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I will be working with the owner of PerformanceLEDs to work up a full kit for the TT, tails and the front turn signal (if he can source something bright enough, he did not have one for the Golf for a long time for that reason). I need to figure out the correct socket sizes / bulb sizes for everything. I had his full setup in a MkV R32 and it was wonderful.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

The real trick will be getting a set of LED bulbs that are bright and don't produce any error codes without the need for resistors.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Blaylock1988 said:


> The real trick will be getting a set of LED bulbs that are bright and don't produce any error codes without the need for resistors.


Agreed but if you are willing to get your hands dirty you can have the same end result. Granted most people will rather the direct plug and play.

But atleast I gave you guys the option.

14 TT Competition Stage 2,
1.74 60 ft 12.4 at 112 Mph. Its quick not fast!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Agreed but if you are willing to get your hands dirty you can have the same end result. Granted most people will rather the direct plug and play.
> 
> But atleast I gave you guys the option.
> 
> ...


I agree...it was a quick job to install the right resistors and works great. I've had an led go out recently and the bulb out system notified me, so getting the right resistors retains oem bulb out notice too just as you described. Problem with the newest canbus/error free bulbs that come out is that they are rarely on the current brightest/most reliable bulbs so I'd rather choose the bulbs I want and use resistors. Thanks again, for the guide.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

How hot do your resistors get? I tested out a set and they got so hot I couldn't touch them. I didn't feel comfortable leaving a heat source like that in my tail for fear of fire.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

I used a custom metal bracket to mount the trio of resistors per side. I then mounted it to a stock bolt and the whole apparatus hangs into the hole behind the wheel well. So the resistors are not technically touching anything and hangs firmly in the air. I also wrapped the whole thing in thermal tape to be extra safe.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

tttastic said:


> I used a custom metal bracket to mount the trio of resistors per side. I then mounted it to a stock bolt and the whole apparatus hangs into the hole behind the wheel well. So the resistors are not technically touching anything and hangs firmly in the air. I also wrapped the whole thing in thermal tape to be extra safe.


Wrapping it in thermal tape may protect the surroundings but it seems like it would hold additional heat in and may cause other issues. Almost like you need a heat sink of sorts. Resistors have always made me a bit nervous due to the amount of heat and fire danger. I may just be a nervous nelly though.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

My bad...I didn't explain myself well. i agree with you...the bracket I have the resistors on is big and aluminum and acts as the heat sink in my setup. The bracket and resistors are suspended, only attached at the mounting bolt. Then I used thermal tape to line the surrounding plastic around the area where the apparatus is suspended. Hope that makes sense ...I will take a picture the next time I need to pull the rear lights off.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

tttastic said:


> My bad...I didn't explain myself well. i agree with you...the bracket I have the resistors on is big and aluminum and acts as the heat sink in my setup. The bracket and resistors are suspended, only attached at the mounting bolt. Then I used thermal tape to line the surrounding plastic around the area where the apparatus is suspended. Hope that makes sense ...I will take a picture the next time I need to pull the rear lights off.


Ahh, that sounds much better. Thanks.


----------



## Aoon_M (Jun 9, 2015)

*-*

So 50w red cree is more than enough on a non tinted lens? Can you confirm


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

I used 100w red crees without tint now. Extremely bright but not pink at all. Audi R8 brightness.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Where did you find 100w bulbs?

Do they still need resistors?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Where did you find 100w bulbs?
> 
> Do they still need resistors?


You would need 125w leds in order to not need a resistor with your brakes. 50w or greater for your reverse and turn signals in the rear. 80w or greater for your front signal.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Great thread.
Do you guys need 1156 or 194 for the reverse? We have some LEDs that will be 100% error free & will be very bright - they are 15pc OSRAM Chips.

PM and we can get you set with a discounted pair.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Great thread.
> Do you guys need 1156 or 194 for the reverse? We have some LEDs that will be 100% error free & will be very bright - they are 15pc OSRAM Chips.
> 
> PM and we can get you set with a discounted pair.


The reverse bulbs are 921.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

crew219 said:


> The reverse bulbs are 921.


We have some that will work nicely - would anyone be interested in testing 2 different models?

it will be at a slight discount, please contact us.


Thank you


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

tttastic said:


> I agree...it was a quick job to install the right resistors and works great. I've had an led go out recently and the bulb out system notified me, so getting the right resistors retains oem bulb out notice too just as you described. Problem with the newest canbus/error free bulbs that come out is that they are rarely on the current brightest/most reliable bulbs so I'd rather choose the bulbs I want and use resistors. Thanks again, for the guide.


How come the LED was out already.i have OEM and still working fine. How long do they last? I was thinking about putting LED on reverse with no resistors. Is that possible?

Thanks for the info you all shared guys.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Just a bum bulb. Replacement is working fine.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

I have had no issues since install.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have some very bright 194 available here:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more

We have 2 different versions we'd like to test for this group, first person who contact us will get the pair to test and a 15% discount.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> We have some very bright 194 available here:
> http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more
> 
> We have 2 different versions we'd like to test for this group, first person who contact us will get the pair to test and a 15% discount.
> ...


I sent you a PM. Very interested in a solution that doesn't use resistors.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Reverse LED*

I have inquired about the Reverse LED for ttrs last July 2013 to deAutokey.com.

Please let me know how it work so i can order one .

Thanks a Bunch!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Blaylock1988 said:


> I sent you a PM. Very interested in a solution that doesn't use resistors.





Ginovega said:


> I have inquired about the Reverse LED for ttrs last July 2013 to deAutokey.com.
> 
> Please let me know how it work so i can order one .
> 
> Thanks a Bunch!


Thank you - technology changes and we now have an option.

The listing is here:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more

But if you have 1156 or a different set up we will be testing to create the best option (no t-taps or wiring).

We are in contact with a few people to test some options, we will get back to you with results or honest results will be posted by the testers. 

Thank you


----------

